# Above gound & in-ground pools



## Chasey_Lane

We're having Kayak come out tomorrow to give us some quotes and discuss our options.  I've seen some negative consumer reports regarding the company, so I have started searching elsewhere.

Who here has an above-ground pool and can offer their recommendations?  Anyone we should avoid?  What should we look out for?  How negotiable are their prices?  What questions should we ask?  

Any and ALL information is greatly appreciated!!


----------



## camily

Chasey_Lane said:
			
		

> We're having Kayak come out tomorrow to give us some quotes and discuss our options.  I've seen some negative consumer reports regarding the company, so I have started searching elsewhere.
> 
> Who here has an above-ground pool and can offer their recommendations?  Anyone we should avoid?  What should we look out for?  How negotiable are their prices?  What kind of questions should I ask?
> 
> Any and ALL information is greatly appreciated!!


Friends of ours got one last year and are really happy with the pool but it ended up costing about $10,000 by the time they were done. Nice pool, but the one they offer really cheap in the ad is"really cheap" so they talk you into the upgrade and offer a discount if you take pics of the set up and finished product and let them use the pics I believe. At least they say that but it is probably the regular price but they make you think your getting a deal. Anyhow, it is a nice pool though! We are wanting to get one of those one piece pools that they bring in and drop into a hole. They seem nice. My husband can do the hole himself since he used to run a backhoe. We'll just have to rent one.


----------



## mAlice

Chasey_Lane said:
			
		

> Any and ALL information is greatly appreciated!!



I will be available this summer to laze around the pool with you.


----------



## Chasey_Lane

Oops, I meant to say ON-GROUND, not in-ground pool!


----------



## mAlice

camily said:
			
		

> Friends of ours got one last year and are really happy with the pool but it ended up costing about $10,000 by the time they were done. Nice pool, but the one they offer really cheap in the ad is"really cheap" so they talk you into the upgrade and offer a discount if you take pics of the set up and finished product and let them use the pics I believe. At least they say that but it is probably the regular price but they make you think your getting a deal. Anyhow, it is a nice pool though! We are wanting to get one of those one piece pools that they bring in and drop into a hole. They seem nice. My husband can do the hole himself since he used to run a backhoe. We'll just have to rent one.




San Juan pools?  That's what we wanted...well, not the pool.  We wanted the large spa, but with leveling the back yard, digging the hole and getting the pool ordered/shipped/hauled into the yard (probably over the house) it was going to cost well over 18k, which we didn't think was reasonable.  Needless to say, we didn't get the spa.


----------



## Chasey_Lane

camily said:
			
		

> They seem nice. My husband can do the hole himself since he used to run a backhoe. We'll just have to rent one.


My coworker wanted to get one of those last year, but the price was over $17K.  At least that was the quote she received.  I've been looking online and have seen some nice on-ground pools for $6K, but of course that does not include the decking, which we will do ourselves.


----------



## Pandora

Chasey_Lane said:
			
		

> Oops, I meant to say ON-GROUND, not in-ground pool!




Isn't it a ground-in pool  It is when I'm drunk. 

Christy's sister has one doesn't she?


----------



## Chasey_Lane

elaine said:
			
		

> I will be available this summer to laze around the pool with you.


No problemo, just make sure you bring the red 'kini...


----------



## camily

elaine said:
			
		

> San Juan pools?  That's what we wanted...well, not the pool.  We wanted the large spa, but with leveling the back yard, digging the hole and getting the pool ordered/shipped/hauled into the yard (probably over the house) it was going to cost well over 18k, which we didn't think was reasonable.  Needless to say, we didn't get the spa.


You can rent a backhoe for about $300 or so a weekend and I know someone who will dig the hole cheap  Then you just have to have the spa delivered and hooked up.


----------



## mAlice

Chasey_Lane said:
			
		

> No problemo, just make sure you bring the red 'kini...




That old thing?


----------



## mAlice

camily said:
			
		

> You can rent a backhoe for about $300 or so a weekend and I know someone who will dig the hole cheap  Then you just have to have the spa delivered and hooked up.



I'll certainly keep that in mind.  Do you know how I'd go about ordering directly from the company and who I'd hire to hook it up?


----------



## camily

elaine said:
			
		

> I'll certainly keep that in mind.  Do you know how I'd go about ordering directly from the company and who I'd hire to hook it up?


I'm assuming that my husband can hook it up as well. He is planning on doing ours. He's done that sort of thing before, plus, he's one of those guys that can do anything like that. He was talking about a company in North Carolina he saw on our way to the vacation house last year. I'll ask him what the name is and get back to you.


----------



## mAlice

camily said:
			
		

> I'm assuming that my husband can hook it up as well. He is planning on doing ours. He's done that sort of thing before, plus, he's one of those guys that can do anything like that. He was talking about a company in North Carolina he saw on our way to the vacation house last year. I'll ask him what the name is and get back to you.




Thanks!


----------



## baileydog

10 years ago we bought our 18 ft round above ground pool from Sears or Pennys, cant remember, anyway, for around 650.00 and installed it ourselves.  Cant see 10 grand for an above ground pool.  My pool is still standing and working great.


----------



## Chasey_Lane

baileydog said:
			
		

> 10 years ago we bought our 18 ft round above ground pool from Sears or Pennys, cant remember, anyway, for around 650.00 and installed it ourselves.  Cant see 10 grand for an above ground pool.  My pool is still standing and working great.


How deep is your pool?


----------



## slik

Chasey_Lane said:
			
		

> We're having Kayak come out tomorrow to give us some quotes and discuss our options.  I've seen some negative consumer reports regarding the company, so I have started searching elsewhere.
> 
> Who here has an above-ground pool and can offer their recommendations?  Anyone we should avoid?  What should we look out for?  How negotiable are their prices?  What questions should we ask?
> 
> Any and ALL information is greatly appreciated!!




 I had a Kayak pool installed. Unfortuntely, 2 weeks after we did an F5 tornado plotted our house into it. Believe it or not even as bashed up as it was the basic pool was intact and full of water. They are constructed reall well.
 The guys that came down to install it were from Ohio and did a great job. 

 Only issue I had is, to go to an 8 foot depth would have cost a fortune.

 I didn't beleive the "we'll discount the pool if you let us show it" ad, but at the same time I never did get a chance to let them show it.

 It was impressive enough that the corporate people sent people down to take pictures of our pool after the tornado.

 We ultimately decided to go with an in-ground pool when we rebuilt.


----------



## baileydog

Chasey_Lane said:
			
		

> How deep is your pool?




4 ft.  Attached the deck to it and we were good to go.  Many years of enjoyment.  If I were to do it agin, Id do it the same only get a 24 round thats like 4.5 or 5 ft deep.  Ive enjoyed having the pool. And its not that much to care for and the electric bill only goes up maybe 10 bucks.


----------



## Chasey_Lane

baileydog said:
			
		

> 4 ft.  Attached the deck to it and we were good to go.  Many years of enjoyment.  If I were to do it agin, Id do it the same only get a 24 round thats like 4.5 or 5 ft deep.  Ive enjoyed having the pool. And its not that much to care for and the electric bill only goes up maybe 10 bucks.


I was hoping for at least 5'.  Just enough to be almost submerged and enough room to lounge on a raft.


----------



## FastCarsSpeed

Kayak builds a nice pool.. Its semi on ground as they usually go down a couple feet to get a nice level spot.  Gonna be pricey prolly in the 10k range for one of their pools.  Or you can order an above ground Oval or round pool from NC and put it together your self for around 4k.


----------



## Chasey_Lane

FastCarsSpeed said:
			
		

> Kayak builds a nice pool.. Its semi on ground as they usually go down a couple feet to get a nice level spot.  Gonna be pricey prolly in the 10k range for one of their pools.  Or you can order an above ground Oval or round pool from NC and put it together your self for around 4k.


I've been looking online for above-ground kits, but I'm a dummy when it comes to pools.  I don't know what material is better, which companies I should stay away from, and what length I want.    We definitely want a deck around the pool and I'm thinking it would be easy to do ourselves, right?


----------



## Chasey_Lane

For anyone else who is interested in a pool, check these out.


----------



## FastCarsSpeed

Chasey on Great Mills Rd there is a pool place.  They have the Amish Built Pools there have you gone in and talked them?


----------



## Chasey_Lane

FastCarsSpeed said:
			
		

> Chasey on Great Mills Rd there is a pool place.  They have the Amish Built Pools there have you gone in and talked them?


Nope, haven't talked with anyone.  Tomorrow will be our first chat with someone and the guy is a rep. with Kayak.  We're exploring every option now for the best fit (and deal) for us!


----------



## FastCarsSpeed

also this is the company I talked to about pools.

www.propools.com


----------



## baileydog

I have never had a problem with the depth, we have had all types of lounge thingys in the pool.  Most fit just fine.  The only thing to really look at in my book is the width of the top rails, I think thats important for strength.  I have had the same liner and all, the only thing i had to replace is the filter cause the oldman left it in the weather.


----------



## Tigerlily

I have had several above ground pools over the years. I would never dream of sinking 10 plus grand in a pool that was not an inground pool. The last pool I had was a 24 ft above ground that I bought from a co-worker for 300.00 in 1998. I went to her house with my ex and we took it apart with her husband and loaded it in his truck and took it home. The cost of a new liner was 200.00 bucks a deluxe ladder another 200.00 two truck loads of sand 100.00 and another 50.00 to rent a tamper and tiller. We painted it to match the exterior color of the house when we painted it and touched up the white trim. So all in all for the 850.00 we got a great deal and five plus years of enjoyment. When we split and sold the house we sold the pool to someone else we knew for a couple hundred so who only knows where it is now.


----------



## Chasey_Lane

FastCarsSpeed said:
			
		

> also this is the company I talked to about pools.
> 
> www.propools.com


Good link, thanks!


----------



## Chasey_Lane

Tigerlily said:
			
		

> I have had several above ground pools over the years. I would never dream of sinking 10 plus grand in a pool that was not an inground pool.


My thoughts, too!  Then again, if I hit the lottery for big money, $10K ain't shiat!


----------



## Tigerlily

Chasey_Lane said:
			
		

> My thoughts, too!  Then again, if I hit the lottery for big money, $10K ain't shiat!


Same for me   If I hit the lotto I'm gonna pay someone to feed grapes to me and fan me at my seaside villa pool.


----------



## Ecphora

Chasey_Lane said:
			
		

> We're having Kayak come out tomorrow to give us some quotes and discuss our options.  I've seen some negative consumer reports regarding the company, so I have started searching elsewhere.
> 
> Who here has an above-ground pool and can offer their recommendations?  Anyone we should avoid?  What should we look out for?  How negotiable are their prices?  What questions should we ask?
> 
> Any and ALL information is greatly appreciated!!



I had a Kayak pool at my old house (it's still there) It is 18 yrs. old and the only thing thats been replaced is the filter. It's a great pool. I don't know how the newer ones are because the original Kayak company went out of bussiness about 6 yrs ago. Have fun in your new pool!


----------



## BadGirl

Chasey - my sister bought a HUGE above-ground pool on-line and it is absolutely beautiful.  I'm unsure of her original cost, and the additional add-ons that she's accumulated the two years that she's had the pool (solar cover, heater, etc.).  We use it ALL of the time, and it is great fun for us, especially since she's the one that shelled out the money for it.    Anyway, the pool is, I'd say maybe 40' x 25' oval, with a depth of about 4.5 feet.  Her husband added decking all around.  

If you want to see it, I'd be glad to show it to you and have you talk with her about her pros and cons.  If you have off this Fri (CWS), we can go and hang out and go swimming if you want.


----------



## Chasey_Lane

BadGirl said:
			
		

> If you want to see it, I'd be glad to show it to you and have you talk with her about her pros and cons.  If you have off this Fri (CWS), we can go and hang out and go swimming if you want.


Very cool, unfortunately I don't do CWS, though.  I don't want you to go out of your way, but if you talk to you and mention my inquiries, I'd love to hear her thoughts.


----------



## itsbob

Chasey_Lane said:
			
		

> We're having Kayak come out tomorrow to give us some quotes and discuss our options.  I've seen some negative consumer reports regarding the company, so I have started searching elsewhere.
> 
> Who here has an above-ground pool and can offer their recommendations?  Anyone we should avoid?  What should we look out for?  How negotiable are their prices?  What questions should we ask?
> 
> Any and ALL information is greatly appreciated!!


Kayaks are nice, but for a few more dollars you can get an inground.. Kayaks are EXPENSIVE!!  I had a Kayak in my backyard in PA.. and it was on it's last legs after about 12 years.  I had to get it removed to sell the house.

Limited to depth, so no diving board or slide, most are 4 - 4.5 feet deep, ingrounds can go to 10 - 12 feet... I'd spend the few extra dollars and go with a nice inground.. Above ground pools are impossible for me to really swim in.. my knuckles drag the bottom of the pool when I try to swim. 

I've also been told an above ground actually takes away from property value, and it's considered "temporary" so really can't ADD to the value.. a nice inground could add thousands to the value of a home.

I would talk with other pool companies before going with a Kayak, and I can tell you how the "presentation" is going to go.. he is going to want a commitment THAT day, and will "call his boss" from your house to get you a better deal.. then the LAST step will be (if he can't get you to bite on the boss' great deal) he'll call "someone important" and they'll find a demo pool somewhere that they can get you for half price.. local homeshow.. mall etc..


----------



## Chasey_Lane

itsbob said:
			
		

> I would talk with other pool companies before going with a Kayak, and I can tell you how the "presentation" is going to go.. he is going to want a commitment THAT day, and will "call his boss" from your house to get you a better deal.. then the LAST step will be (if he can't get you to bite on the boss' great deal) he'll call "someone important" and they'll find a demo pool somewhere that they can get you for half price.. local homeshow.. mall etc..


That's what I've heard.  Not to mention "we will give you $500 off if you sign today" type of thing.


----------



## itsbob

Chasey_Lane said:
			
		

> Very cool, unfortunately I don't do CWS, though.  I don't want you to go out of your way, but if you talk to you and mention my inquiries, I'd love to hear her thoughts.



Did she mention that it is an adult only pool, and clothing is optional??  Her family is weird like that..


----------



## Chasey_Lane

itsbob said:
			
		

> Did she mention that it is an adult only pool, and clothing is optional??  Her family is weird like that..


If we do get one (which I'm hoping we will :crossingfingers we'll have to have a toy/pool party, watcha' think?


----------



## camily

Chasey_Lane said:
			
		

> If we do get one (which I'm hoping we will :crossingfingers we'll have to have a toy/pool party, watcha' think?


You mean like floaties and raft type of toys right?


----------



## Chasey_Lane

camily said:
			
		

> You mean like floaties and raft type of toys right?


Yes, what did you think I meant?


----------



## camily

Chasey_Lane said:
			
		

> Yes, what did you think I meant?


Just checking


----------



## itsbob

Chasey_Lane said:
			
		

> If we do get one (which I'm hoping we will :crossingfingers we'll have to have a toy/pool party, watcha' think?


That would be cool, Tracey's toys are all waterproof!!


----------



## camily

itsbob said:
			
		

> That would be cool, Tracey's toys are all waterproof!!


----------



## Oz

Either I'm checking in the wrong place, or you folks who bought pools 10-15 years ago just don't have a current frame of reference for how much they cost in 2006? (Not intended as an insult.) 

18-24' Above-Ground pools no longer cost $699 at Sears. Their pool packages are between $2-3,000. I'm guessing labor and installation would be another $2-3,000 which gets us to $6k for an above-ground pool. 

Where can you have an in-ground pool installed for just a little bit more?

Again, not trying to be a troublemaker, or critical of anyone's statements and experiences. Just searching for some of the values expressed within this thread.


----------



## mAlice

Oz said:
			
		

> Either I'm checking in the wrong place, or you folks who bought pools 10-15 years ago just don't have a current frame of reference for how much they cost in 2006? (Not intended as an insult.)
> 
> 18-24' Above-Ground pools no longer cost $699 at Sears. Their pool packages are between $2-3,000. I'm guessing labor and installation would be another $2-3,000 which gets us to $6k for an above-ground pool.
> 
> Where can you have an in-ground pool installed for just a little bit more?
> 
> Again, not trying to be a troublemaker, or critical of anyone's statements and experiences. Just searching for some of the values expressed within this thread.




I think you're correct.  I was quoted an estimate over 18k to drop this in my back yard http://www.sanjuanpools.com/Spas.html?step=3&SJId=10KY


----------



## Chasey_Lane

Oz said:
			
		

> Either I'm checking in the wrong place, or you folks who bought pools 10-15 years ago just don't have a current frame of reference for how much they cost in 2006? (Not intended as an insult.)


Very true!  While I have found cheap pools for $1200, I wouldn't purchase it.


----------



## Chasey_Lane

elaine said:
			
		

> I think you're correct.  I was quoted an estimate over 18k to drop this in my back yard http://www.sanjuanpools.com/Spas.html?step=3&SJId=10KY


You have got to be freakin' kidding!


----------



## mAlice

Chasey_Lane said:
			
		

> You have got to be freakin' kidding!



Nope.  However,  I do need to have the groud leveled, the spa shipped (not a stock item).  I still think it was a high estimate.  I'm really glad I didn't get it though, 'cuz now I want this one http://www.sanjuanpools.com/pools.html?step=3&SJId=650.  So, when it fits into the budget....


----------



## Chasey_Lane

elaine said:
			
		

> Nope.  However,  I do need to have the groud leveled, the spa shipped (not a stock item).  I still think it was a high estimate.  I'm really glad I didn't get it though, 'cuz now I want this one http://www.sanjuanpools.com/pools.html?step=3&SJId=650.  So, when it fits into the budget....


I like that!  It seems like you could hire out the work instead of having San Juan do it and it would be cheaper. 

Our appointment with the pool guy is today.  I'm looking forward to getting some ideas so that hopefully we can buy the pool and do everything ourselves!


----------



## mAlice

Chasey_Lane said:
			
		

> I like that!  It seems like you could hire out the work instead of having San Juan do it and it would be cheaper.
> 
> Our appointment with the pool guy is today.  I'm looking forward to getting some ideas so that hopefully we can buy the pool and do everything ourselves!


San Juan didn't give me the quote, it was a local contracting company.


----------



## Chasey_Lane

elaine said:
			
		

> San Juan didn't give me the quote, it was a local contracting company.


----------



## itsbob

Oz said:
			
		

> Either I'm checking in the wrong place, or you folks who bought pools 10-15 years ago just don't have a current frame of reference for how much they cost in 2006? (Not intended as an insult.)
> 
> 18-24' Above-Ground pools no longer cost $699 at Sears. Their pool packages are between $2-3,000. I'm guessing labor and installation would be another $2-3,000 which gets us to $6k for an above-ground pool.
> 
> Where can you have an in-ground pool installed for just a little bit more?
> 
> Again, not trying to be a troublemaker, or critical of anyone's statements and experiences. Just searching for some of the values expressed within this thread.


WHen I had the Kayak slaesperson at the house, they STARTED at $12,000  and this was back quite a few years ago.. maybe '91(?).  After I balked at the price he called his manager and got out down to 10,500.. THEN he called the BIG boss and lo and behold they had a pool availabe that they had set up at a home show for a little more then $7,000.  

SO put the original price in today's dollars.. figure between 18 - 20,000, then consider WHERE we are.. SOMD inflation rate would probably put you in the 25K range.

Do some shopping and I'm sure you can find a NICE inground pool for that same price.


----------



## itsbob

CHASEY.. check out this link!!

ALl about KAyak!!

http://www.consumeraffairs.com/homeowners/kayak_liners.html

Purchased 16 X 32 pool in 2001, Kayak installed the pool and after the (very Mild) winter the liner had become disconnected. We called for a service call under warranty. We were told there was a crew about 20 minutes from our house and that they would be by (5/18) They came and fixed the pool in about 10 minutes. After they left I got a call saying that there was a $200 service charge that was never mentioned.

They called and demanded $200 - we were never quoted a price, given an invoice or asked to sign that they even came to the house. Then they called and said if we didn't pay our warranty wasn't valid. *This pool was $20,000 * and we were told upon purchase that it was fully guaranteed.


----------



## camily

itsbob said:
			
		

> WHen I had the Kayak slaesperson at the house, they STARTED at $12,000  and this was back quite a few years ago.. maybe '91(?).  After I balked at the price he called his manager and got out down to 10,500.. THEN he called the BIG boss and lo and behold they had a pool availabe that they had set up at a home show for a little more then $7,000.
> 
> SO put the original price in today's dollars.. figure between 18 - 20,000, then consider WHERE we are.. SOMD inflation rate would probably put you in the 25K range.
> 
> Do some shopping and I'm sure you can find a NICE inground pool for that same price.


OMG!!!! They did the "call the big boss" thing to my friend too!!!


----------



## cattitude

elaine said:
			
		

> I think you're correct.  I was quoted an estimate over 18k to drop this in my back yard http://www.sanjuanpools.com/Spas.html?step=3&SJId=10KY



Yep.  We have an inground pool.  It needs some repair.  We're talking $15,000 at the bare minimum.  Given the electricity and chemcial costs and the fact that the pool is hardly used, we've decided to do away with the pool...filling it in.  It's sad for me, but it's the best decision.  

And an inground pool does NOT add to the value of your home.


----------



## mAlice

cattitude said:
			
		

> And an inground pool does NOT add to the value of your home.



Unless you live in FL.  People around these parts for some reason aren't interested in a pool in the back yard.  Florida is another story.  You can tack on 30k plus if a pool is included.


----------



## mAlice

camily said:
			
		

> OMG!!!! They did the "call the big boss" thing to my friend too!!!




I'm thinkin' after he talks to the big boss one should request that the salesperson speak to the next boss up the food chain.


----------



## cattitude

elaine said:
			
		

> Unless you live in FL.  People around these parts for some reason aren't interested in a pool in the back yard.  Florida is another story.  You can tack on 30k plus if a pool is included.



You can use them pretty much all year long in Florida and most people do.


----------



## mAlice

cattitude said:
			
		

> You can use them pretty much all year long in Florida and most people do.



Yep.  Don't  have to deal with opening/closing for the season.


----------



## Chasey_Lane

itsbob said:
			
		

> CHASEY.. check out this link!!


I saw that yesterday when I was googling above-ground pools.


----------



## BabyGurl1978

Chasey_Lane said:
			
		

> I saw that yesterday when I was googling above-ground pools.




Hey Chasey,

There is a free one in the classifieds section.  You disassemble and haul.  It is 12x24x4; just thought I would let you know.


----------



## meangirl

elaine said:
			
		

> Unless you live in FL.  People around these parts for some reason aren't interested in a pool in the back yard.  Florida is another story.  You can tack on 30k plus if a pool is included.



 The house next door to me is for sale and has a pretty nice inground pool...the realtor told them the pool is actually making it hard to sell the home.  Most people with little kids don't want it because of safety issues (what they said) and older people don't want the expenses and problems with upkeep, etc.


----------



## Chasey_Lane

BabyGurl1978 said:
			
		

> Hey Chasey,
> 
> There is a free one in the classifieds section.  You disassemble and haul.  It is 12x24x4; just thought I would let you know.


Thanks for the info, but do you have the link?  I did a quick search of the classifieds but didn't find anything.  Thanks!


----------



## cattitude

meangirl said:
			
		

> The house next door to me is for sale and has a pretty nice inground pool...the realtor told them the pool is actually making it hard to sell the home.  Most people with little kids don't want it because of safety issues (what they said) and older people don't want the expenses and problems with upkeep, etc.



BIG liability issue.  Homeowners insurance is higher and some companies won't insure you if you don't have the pool fenced even if the county doesn't require you to have a fence.  Over the last few years the chemical and electric prices have soared.


----------



## BabyGurl1978

Chasey_Lane said:
			
		

> Thanks for the info, but do you have the link?  I did a quick search of the classifieds but didn't find anything.  Thanks!




Chasey,

Hope this works: http://classifieds.somd.com/cgi-bin...esults_format=long&db_id=5487&query=retrieval

I inquired about it but, its in St. Leonard and my husband don't want to go that far to disassemble the pool so thought I would let you know.  When I inquired about it she sent me some pictures really nice if you would like to seem them I could try to email them to you or something - let me know.


----------



## itsbob

meangirl said:
			
		

> The house next door to me is for sale and has a pretty nice inground pool...the realtor told them the pool is actually making it hard to sell the home.  Most people with little kids don't want it because of safety issues (what they said) and older people don't want the expenses and problems with upkeep, etc.


I'd love to have a nice inground pool ..

Think the neighbors would require a TALL privacy fence though, I'm all about skinny dippin at midnight!!


----------



## BadGirl

itsbob said:
			
		

> I'd love to have a nice inground pool ..
> 
> Think the neighbors would require a TALL privacy fence though, I'm all about skinny dippin at midnight!!


  We are absolutely _NOT_ getting a pool.  No ifs, ands, or butts about it.


----------



## itsbob

BadGirl said:
			
		

> We are absolutely _NOT_ getting a pool.  No ifs, ands, or butts about it.


Butt look at this one

http://www.anthonysylvan.com/images/enclosed_pool_with_spa.jpg

Indoors, spa... its the shiznet!!


----------



## itsbob

http://www.anthonysylvan.com/images/custom_decking_with_pool_house.jpg

Or this one out in the field next to the house.. it would be SOOOO pretty!!


----------



## Chasey_Lane

itsbob said:
			
		

> Butt look at this one
> 
> http://www.anthonysylvan.com/images/enclosed_pool_with_spa.jpg
> 
> Indoors, spa... its the shiznet!!


Blah!  A friend of mine's in-laws have an indoor poor and I don't like it.  Granted, it's nice and even if it is nasty outside, you can still enjoy a swim.  But it's just not the same feeling as being outdoors and the pool room stays very "humid" and sticky.  

Now the other pool in your other link...


----------



## itsbob

Chasey_Lane said:
			
		

> Blah!  A friend of mine's in-laws have an indoor poor and I don't like it.  Granted, it's nice and even if it is nasty outside, you can still enjoy a swim.  But it's just not the same feeling as being outdoors and the pool room stays very "humid" and sticky.
> 
> Now Bob in a speedo sitting by the other pool in the other link...


Yeah, but looking at the picture, it looks like that indoor pool opens up.. the sides open, and the top looks like it has sliding glass too.

And think, no leaves to get out of the pool everyday..

Oh, and thanks!!


----------



## Oz

So Chasey.... What's the scoop?


----------



## Chasey_Lane

Oz said:
			
		

> So Chasey.... What's the scoop?


We sign the paperwork tonight for a Kayak pool.  We got an excellent deal and the representative that gave us a demonstration was super!  I didn't feel any pressure or hassle to purchase which made our decision easier.  

Pool party!


----------



## daydreamer

Chasey_Lane said:
			
		

> We sign the paperwork tonight for a Kayak pool.  We got an excellent deal and the representative that gave us a demonstration was super!  I didn't feel any pressure or hassle to purchase which made our decision easier.
> 
> Pool party!


----------



## jaie

Oz said:
			
		

> So Chasey.... What's the scoop?


What do you care for?


----------



## jwwb2000

Chasey_Lane said:
			
		

> We sign the paperwork tonight for a Kayak pool.  We got an excellent deal and the representative that gave us a demonstration was super!  I didn't feel any pressure or hassle to purchase which made our decision easier.
> 
> Pool party!



Guess your new neighbor will be spending a lot of time at your place once the pool is there


----------



## daydreamer

jwwb2000 said:
			
		

> Guess your new neighbor will be spending a lot of time at your place once the pool is there


----------



## daydreamer

jwwb2000 said:
			
		

> Guess your new neighbor will be spending a lot of time at your place once the pool is there


Not till we break it in.


----------



## jwwb2000

daydreamer said:
			
		

> Not till we break it in.



EWWWWWW.....you gonna paint the pool red too


----------



## Chasey_Lane

jwwb2000 said:
			
		

> EWWWWWW.....you gonna paint the pool red too


Unfortunately, Kayak doesn't offer red liners.


----------



## Oz

Chasey_Lane said:
			
		

> We sign the paperwork tonight for a Kayak pool.  We got an excellent deal and the representative that gave us a demonstration was super!  I didn't feel any pressure or hassle to purchase which made our decision easier.
> 
> Pool party!




Got any numbers? Get anything for referrals? I'm curious as to the affordability as compared to some of the numbers posted here? PM if necessary... Thanks!


----------



## Chasey_Lane

Oz said:
			
		

> Got any numbers? Get anything for referrals? I'm curious as to the affordability as compared to some of the numbers posted here? PM if necessary... Thanks!


I'll send you a PM.


----------



## Oz

Chasey_Lane said:
			
		

> I'll send you a PM.


----------



## Chasey_Lane

Oz said:
			
		

>


You have mail.


----------



## jaie

Oz said:
			
		

>


So does that mean we might get a pool?


----------



## Chasey_Lane

jaie said:
			
		

> So does that mean we might get a pool?


Me thinks it will take a lot more than flowers, if you know what I mean...


----------



## Oz

Chasey_Lane said:
			
		

> Me thinks it will take a lot more than flowers, if you know what I mean...




Spoken like a girl getting a pool! You are hired for all future negotiations, including this one.


----------



## jaie

Chasey_Lane said:
			
		

> Me thinks it will take a lot more than flowers, if you know what I mean...


   And he will get more.


----------



## Oz

jaie said:
			
		

> And he will get more.


----------



## jaie

Oz said:
			
		

>


----------



## Chasey_Lane

jaie said:
			
		

>


----------



## jaie

Chasey_Lane said:
			
		

>


----------



## jaie

jaie said:
			
		

>


Lets see if your  secret admirer tags me again for this one Oz.


----------



## Chasey_Lane

jaie said:
			
		

> Lets see if your  secret admirer tags me again for this one Oz.


I'm only his secret admirer because I want the pool referral bonus...


----------



## jaie

Chasey_Lane said:
			
		

> I'm only his secret admirer because I want the pool referral bonus...


Well don't worry if we get one we will use you.


----------



## Chasey_Lane

jaie said:
			
		

> Well don't worry if we get one we will use you.


----------



## jaie

Chasey_Lane said:
			
		

>


----------



## Oz

jaie said:
			
		

> Well don't worry if we get one we will use you.




I didn't know Day loans her out?


----------



## jaie

Oz said:
			
		

> I didn't know Day loans her out?


So?


----------



## Chasey_Lane

Oz said:
			
		

> I didn't know Day loans her out?


  This ain't Wife Swap.


----------



## jaie

Chasey_Lane said:
			
		

> This ain't Wife Swap.


----------



## camily

Thanks Chasey, you got me worked up about a pool now. I have sent for information from several fiberglass pool companies. One called me this morning and is sending info. I am hoping to set up some appointments soon.


----------



## Chasey_Lane

camily said:
			
		

> Thanks Chasey, you got me worked up about a pool now. I have sent for information from several fiberglass pool companies. One called me this morning and is sending info. I am hoping to set up some appointments soon.


You going inground?


----------



## camily

Chasey_Lane said:
			
		

> You going inground?


I'm thinkin' I am. Have to wait and see the products though. I don't think the covenances in our neighborhood allow above ground. You know, they wouldn't want Bannister to look bad.


----------



## Chasey_Lane

camily said:
			
		

> I'm thinkin' I am. Have to wait and see the products though. I don't think the covenances in our neighborhood allow above ground. You know, they wouldn't want Bannister to look bad.


You'd be surprised at how an above-ground Kayak pool can be customed to look like an inground.  It's not ghetto one bit - and believe me, that was my first concern.  

The cost of an inground pool just isn't worth it to me.  Besides, my above-round comes equipped with an inground filtration/pump system.  It will have a drain on the bottom and side of the pool.  Even the sales representative with Kayak told us not to go inground.


----------



## kwillia

Chasey_Lane said:
			
		

> You'd be surprised at how an above-ground Kayak pool can be customed to look like an inground.  It's not ghetto one bit - and believe me, that was my first concern.


Oh I hear ya, gurl... Nothin' worse than getting ghetto wet... some peoples uncool kids.


----------



## BS Gal

I got my above ground pool at McKays last year.  $44.99.  Room for only me and my raft.  I've got to get to Big Lots to get the palm trees and flamingos this weekend.


----------



## Chasey_Lane

kwillia said:
			
		

> Oh I hear ya, gurl... Nothin' worse than getting ghetto wet... some peoples uncool kids.


Remember when nomoney filled her pickup truck with water last year for the 3rd annual forum festival and remember how everyone was laughing at her 'cause the water was leakin' through the bed...I don't want that to happen.


----------



## Chasey_Lane

BS Gal said:
			
		

> I got my above ground pool at McKays last year.  $44.99.  Room for only me and my raft.  I've got to get to Big Lots to get the palm trees and flamingos this weekend.


I bought one of those a few years ago and it sat on my deck in Waldorf.  Just enough room for two, maybe three people.   Aaaahhh!


----------



## camily

Chasey_Lane said:
			
		

> Remember when nomoney filled her pickup truck with water last year for the 3rd annual forum festival and remember how everyone was laughing at her 'cause the water was leakin' through the bed...I don't want that to happen.


----------



## kwillia

Chasey_Lane said:
			
		

> Remember when nomoney filled her pickup truck with water last year for the 3rd annual forum festival and remember how everyone was laughing at her 'cause the water was leakin' through the bed...I don't want that to happen.


Yeah, but remember how proud you were of Day for winning the "Jacuzzi Makin' Contest"...:shrug: You can't do that very well in a big ole fancy-smancy pool.


----------



## camily

Chasey_Lane said:
			
		

> You'd be surprised at how an above-ground Kayak pool can be customed to look like an inground.  It's not ghetto one bit - and believe me, that was my first concern.
> 
> The cost of an inground pool just isn't worth it to me.  Besides, my above-round comes equipped with an inground filtration/pump system.  It will have a drain on the bottom and side of the pool.  Even the sales representative with Kayak told us not to go inground.


I got to think of the covenances though. I'm not sure of the policy.


----------



## Chasey_Lane

camily said:
			
		

> I got to think of the covenances though. I'm not sure of the policy.


Conveniences?  Please explain...

Your homeowners will increase substantially and you must have a 6-foot fence.  That's if you're going inground.


----------



## camily

Chasey_Lane said:
			
		

> Conveniences?  Please explain...
> 
> Your homeowners will increase substantially and you must have a 6-foot fence.  That's if you're going inground.


You're taking all the fun out of this. You just want your referral thing-a-ma-jig.


----------



## BS Gal

Chasey_Lane said:
			
		

> I bought one of those a few years ago and it sat on my deck in Waldorf.  Just enough room for two, maybe three people.   Aaaahhh!


Yup, that's me.  Empty it on Sundays and re-fill on Thursday, put a bit of chlorine in it, cover and it's warm by Saturday at 12:00.  And my wonderful hubby put a little drain hole in the deck for me.  I am quite the picture of happiness until that stupid ice cream truck comes up the street and wakes me up.  I'm going to take out his noise maker somehow this year.


----------



## camily

Chasey_Lane said:
			
		

> Conveniences?  Please explain...
> 
> Your homeowners will increase substantially and you must have a 6-foot fence.  That's if you're going inground.


Covenances, hmm, rules of the neighborhood association.


----------



## PrepH4U

Chasey_Lane said:
			
		

> Conveniences?  Please explain...
> 
> Your homeowners will increase substantially and you must have a 6-foot fence.  That's if you're going inground.


I think she means the rules of her homeowners association, not allowing an above ground pool. :shrug:


----------



## Chasey_Lane

camily said:
			
		

> You're taking all the fun out of this. You just want your referral thing-a-ma-jig.


It's funny, I was promoting them to a few members on here not even knowing about their referral (which is only $200 btw).  

But seriously...a pool is a pool.  If it works for you it is a deal.


----------



## Chasey_Lane

camily said:
			
		

> Covenances, hmm, rules of the neighborhood association.


Oooh, gotcha!   Ours makes no mention of pools.


----------



## nomoney

Don't you have to get a permit and a health dpt check and all that when you get a pool put in?


----------



## Chasey_Lane

nomoney said:
			
		

> Don't you have to get a permit and a health dpt check and all that when you get a pool put in?


A permit, yes.  Don't know anything about a health department check.


----------



## daydreamer

Chasey_Lane said:
			
		

> A permit, yes.  Don't know anything about a health department check.


No, health dept. check needed.


----------



## camily

Chasey_Lane said:
			
		

> A permit, yes.  Don't know anything about a health department check.


Does Kayak get the permit for you?


----------



## daydreamer

camily said:
			
		

> Does Kayak get the permit for you?


No, you have to do that yourself.


----------



## Chasey_Lane

camily said:
			
		

> Does Kayak get the permit for you?


Nope, the individual is responsible for the permit, sand, water & electric.


----------



## camily

Chasey_Lane said:
			
		

> Nope, the individual is responsible for the permit, sand, water & electric.


With this company (the inground one) they do all that for you I think. I'm sure the cost shows it though.


----------



## camily

Chasey_Lane said:
			
		

> Nope, the individual is responsible for the permit, sand, water & electric.


You two need to get together before you post.


----------



## Chasey_Lane

camily said:
			
		

> With this company (the inground one) they do all that for you I think. I'm sure the cost shows it though.


I think Kayak is one of the few that doesn't.  A hassle on our part, but .


----------



## daydreamer

Chasey_Lane said:
			
		

> I think Kayak is one of the few that doesn't.  A hassle on our part, but .


You don't have to do a damn thing woman. I have to do it.


----------



## itsbob

Chasey_Lane said:
			
		

> Conveniences?  Please explain...
> 
> Your homeowners will increase substantially and you must have a 6-foot fence.  That's if you're going inground.


What's substantial??

I tried to tell you I owned a Kayak.. if I had to do it again, I'd go inground.  I just don't see the point of having a pool that you can't dive, jump or slide into (safely at least).  My kids were bored with the pool the first summer, we spent more time at community pools and the YMCA pool then we did in our own.


----------



## daydreamer

itsbob said:
			
		

> What's substantial??
> 
> I tried to tell you I owned a Kayak.. if I had to do it again, I'd go inground.  I just don't see the point of having a pool that you can't dive, jump or slide into (safely at least).  My kids were bored with the pool the first summer, we spent more time at community pools and the YMCA pool then we did in our own.


The girls have fun in a friends blow up pool. This one is 16x32. If we did the inground it would cost so much more. Have to take down the fence and install a 6ft high one. Not going to happen.


----------



## Chasey_Lane

itsbob said:
			
		

> I just don't see the point of having a pool that you can't dive, jump or slide into (safely at least).


We will be able to do all of that, safely.  We're getting a rectangle, not a round or oval.  A freight train could run into this pool and it would still be intact.


----------



## PrepH4U

Chasey_Lane said:
			
		

> We will be able to do all of that, safely.  We're getting a rectangle, not a round or oval.  A freight train could run into this pool and it would still be intact.


I don't think the shape has anything to do with diving safely. I think it depends upon the depth. I may be wrong though. :shrug:


----------



## Chasey_Lane

PrepH4U said:
			
		

> I don't think the shape has anything to do with diving safely. I think it depends upon the depth. I may be wrong though. :shrug:


So you're saying I should get a pool bigger than 2-foot in depth, eh?


----------



## PrepH4U

Chasey_Lane said:
			
		

> So you're saying I should get a pool bigger than 2-foot in depth, eh?


Is that what I posted?


----------



## FastCarsSpeed

Please whatever you do.  Do not let ACE the woolly mamouth your neigbor get in the pool.  You will be pulling hair outa the skimmer for months hahaha..


----------



## Chasey_Lane

FastCarsSpeed said:
			
		

> Please whatever you do.  Do not let ACE the woolly mamouth your neigbor get in the pool.  You will be pulling hair outa the skimmer for months hahaha..


I don't believe you.  He cut the grass yesterday and I guess he was hot afterwards because I saw him running through the sprinkler with his Speedo on.  I didn't see any wooly hair; not even on his legs.


----------



## camily

Chasey_Lane said:
			
		

> I don't believe you.  He cut the grass yesterday and I guess he was hot afterwards because I saw him running through the sprinkler with his Speedo on.  I didn't see any wooly hair; not even on his legs.


I don't even know him and that there visual was funny!


----------



## Chasey_Lane

camily said:
			
		

> I don't even know him and that there visual was funny!


I took a picture if you wanna' see it...:shrug:


----------



## camily

Chasey_Lane said:
			
		

> I took a picture if you wanna' see it...:shrug:


What the hell, post it so we can all see.


----------



## itsbob

Chasey_Lane said:
			
		

> So you're saying I should get a pool bigger than 2-foot in depth, eh?


I don't know what is considered a safe depth to dive or jump into.. but I know for sure 4 feet ain't it...  You cannonball into a four foot deep pool you're likely to do some damage to your back when your butt strikes the bottom of the pool.. 

and I would NEVER dive head first into a pool less then 8 feet.. 


I do hope you enjoy your pool.. nothing nicer then basking in a pool under the stars after a 100 degree day.. 

But what I was trying to tell you, Kayak started at 23K, and if you agreed they would have GLADLY built you a pool for 23K.. where you can get an inground with an 8 - 10 foot deep end, 16 X 32 for 14K... 

Everyone has their preferences, and buy things for different reasons, I was just trying to point out that I've been there done that, and if I did it again, I'd do it differently.


----------



## FastCarsSpeed

Chasey_Lane said:
			
		

> I don't believe you.  He cut the grass yesterday and I guess he was hot afterwards because I saw him running through the sprinkler with his Speedo on.  I didn't see any wooly hair; not even on his legs.




 Okie dokie but I will be laughing when Day is all Pizzed off cause the Skimmer clogged and the pump blew up and the roof of your house has a Hairy Bush now..


----------



## mAlice

itsbob said:
			
		

> I don't know what is considered a safe depth to dive or jump into.. but I know for sure 4 feet ain't it...  You cannonball into a four foot deep pool you're likely to do some damage to your back when your butt strikes the bottom of the pool..
> 
> and I would NEVER dive head first into a pool less then 8 feet..
> 
> 
> I do hope you enjoy your pool.. nothing nicer then basking in a pool under the stars after a 100 degree day..
> 
> But what I was trying to tell you, Kayak started at 23K, and if you agreed they would have GLADLY built you a pool for 23K.. where you can get an inground with an 8 - 10 foot deep end, 16 X 32 for 14K...
> 
> Everyone has their preferences, and buy things for different reasons, I was just trying to point out that I've been there done that, and if I did it again, I'd do it differently.




Not everyone needs to  cannon ball into their pool.

Personally, I'd prefer a shallow pool that encourages tranguility.


----------



## Chasey_Lane

itsbob said:
			
		

> can get an inground with an 8 - 10 foot deep end, 16 X 32 for 14K...


And in our case, we don't want a permanent fixture.  If we decide to move, we want the option of taking it with us or leaving it to the buyers.  And you're right - what works for us won't necessarily work for Joe Schmoe, but it _is_ an option. 

You should still come to our pool party, even if you don't like the pool.


----------



## Chasey_Lane

elaine said:
			
		

> Not everyone needs to  cannon ball into their pool.
> 
> Personally, I'd prefer a shallow pool that encourages tranguility.


I just wanna' get wet.


----------



## camily

elaine said:
			
		

> Not everyone needs to  cannon ball into their pool.
> 
> Personally, I'd prefer a shallow pool that encourages tranguility.


Tranguility? Is that when you feel bad for wanting peace and quiet alone in the pool?


----------



## camily

Chasey_Lane said:
			
		

> I just wanna' get wet.



Don't we all.


----------



## itsbob

Chasey_Lane said:
			
		

> And in our case, we don't want a permanent fixture.  If we decide to move, we want the option of taking it with us or leaving it to the buyers.  And you're right - what works for us won't necessarily work for Joe Schmoe, but it _is_ an option.
> 
> You should still come to our pool party, even if you don't like the pool.


Hope to get an invite.. 

I hope the salesman didn't promise you "one free move" with your pool..


----------



## Chasey_Lane

itsbob said:
			
		

> I hope the salesman didn't promise you "one free move" with your pool..


 No.


----------



## mAlice

Chasey_Lane said:
			
		

> I just wanna' get wet.



with our without the kids ripping around and cannon balling the pool?


----------



## camily

elaine said:
			
		

> with our without the kids ripping around and cannon balling the pool?


I hate that shiat. We have one of those big blow up the ring and fill with water vinyl pools and they drive me nuts with the splashing. Then I sound like a big  yelling "stop splashing me".


----------



## BS Gal

camily said:
			
		

> I hate that shiat. We have one of those big blow up the ring and fill with water vinyl pools and they drive me nuts with the splashing. Then I sound like a big  yelling "stop splashing me".


And that, my dear, is why I have a one-person pool and won't let anybody else in.  Why they call it the Family Fun Center, I have no idea.  Ain't nobody getting their skin in my pool.


----------



## Chasey_Lane

elaine said:
			
		

> with our without the kids ripping around and cannon balling the pool?


Is this a trick question?


----------



## mAlice

Chasey_Lane said:
			
		

> Is this a trick question?



Only if you're a porn star.


----------



## camily

BS Gal said:
			
		

> Why they call it the Family Fun Center, I have no idea.


 I know what you mean!


----------



## ACESRT04

Chasey_Lane said:
			
		

> I don't believe you.  He cut the grass yesterday and I guess he was hot afterwards because I saw him running through the sprinkler with his Speedo on.  I didn't see any wooly hair; not even on his legs.



Nair is my friend.


----------



## Oz

What happened to the HOT weather? It is perfect outside with temps in the 70's and low humidity... Perfect Vette day and I'm working... 

Does Kayak offer and/or recommend heaters to extend the pool season? Seems to me that an above ground pool would be more susceptible to temperature changes?


----------



## Chasey_Lane

Oz said:
			
		

> Does Kayak offer and/or recommend heaters to extend the pool season? Seems to me that an above ground pool would be more susceptible to temperature changes?


I'm sure they do, but we didn't ask.


----------



## K_Jo

camily said:
			
		

> Tranguility? Is that when you feel bad for wanting peace and quiet alone in the pool?


----------



## Oz

Chasey_Lane said:
			
		

> I'm sure they do, but we didn't ask.




How's the pool coming along?


----------



## Chasey_Lane

Oz said:
			
		

> How's the pool coming along?


s-l-o-w-l-y


----------



## Oz

Chasey_Lane said:
			
		

> s-l-o-w-l-y




But it's H-O-T outside...


----------



## crabcake

Dayum, how long does it take 'em to install an above ground pool? My neighbor up there did his 20x40 inground pool himself with a couple buddies in under a week.


----------



## Chasey_Lane

crabcake said:
			
		

> Dayum, how long does it take 'em to install an above ground pool? My neighbor up there did his 20x40 inground pool himself with a couple buddies in under a week.


Who wants to install a pool when we've had nothing but rain the last week?


----------



## crabcake

Chasey_Lane said:
			
		

> Who wants to install a pool when we've had nothing but rain the last week?



Best time to be out there digging the hole when the ground is all soggy!


----------



## Pete

crabcake said:
			
		

> Best time to be out there digging the hole when the ground is all soggy!


Shoveling mud is no fun.


----------



## Nickel

crabcake said:
			
		

> Best time to be out there digging the hole when the ground is all soggy!


 Cody agrees.


----------



## crabcake

Pete said:
			
		

> Shoveling mud is no fun.



Not even in a bobcat?


----------



## happyappygirl

I want an inground (we have a huge above ground) but rottncop is afraid his precious stupid chickens will walk right in and drown  Could this really happen???


----------



## Pete

happyappygirl said:
			
		

> I want an inground (we have a huge above ground) but rottncop is afraid his precious stupid chickens will walk right in and drown  Could this really happen???


Ellie May Clampett had chickens and I never recall any of them falling in the ceeeement pond and drowning.


----------



## Vince

Pete said:
			
		

> Ellie May Clampett had chickens and I never recall any of them falling in the ceeeement pond and drowning.


----------



## realady

*Inground Pool for 14K*



			
				itsbob said:
			
		

> I don't know what is considered a safe depth to dive or jump into.. but I know for sure 4 feet ain't it...  You cannonball into a four foot deep pool you're likely to do some damage to your back when your butt strikes the bottom of the pool..
> 
> and I would NEVER dive head first into a pool less then 8 feet..
> 
> 
> I do hope you enjoy your pool.. nothing nicer then basking in a pool under the stars after a 100 degree day..
> 
> But what I was trying to tell you, Kayak started at 23K, and if you agreed they would have GLADLY built you a pool for 23K.. where you can get an inground with an 8 - 10 foot deep end, 16 X 32 for 14K...
> 
> Everyone has their preferences, and buy things for different reasons, I was just trying to point out that I've been there done that, and if I did it again, I'd do it differently.



Where can I get this inground pool for 14K? I wanna buy one, now - seriously!


----------



## itsbob

realady said:
			
		

> Where can I get this inground pool for 14K? I wanna buy one, now - seriously!


http://www.pbpools.com/inground-pools-deluxe-swimming-pools-kits-c-206_254.html

Some pool kits here, you just have to have someone dig the hole and run the plumbing for the filters.

They have a 20 X 40 inground for less than $6,000


----------

